# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  MH Rack ~ DIY

## vratenza

After failing to find a suitable rack to hold my planned MH pendant, I decided to go the DIY route. Found some inspiration from the forums on the internet and decided to go fo aluminum structure for strength and aesthetic. I was mentally prepared to do some drilling, cutting and rivetting. So today I went down to:
_Teck Cheong Aluminium Pte. Ltd. Address is Blk 803 King George's Ave #01-246/248/250.Tel: 62949650 / 62989936._ (not to advertise for them but to prevent my PM from being flooded! :Wink:  )

To my pleasant surprise, I discovered a very customizable and easy system that takes away all the mess of drilling or riveting. You only need Allen keys to tighten the structure. These are the stuff I bought:



You have to buy the aluminum bars at 5 metres length but they are willing to cut to lengths for you. They have external and internal brackets (I went for the internal brackets~ neater), plastic end covers, alot of other customizable add-ons to suit your needs.

The finished product over my new glass terrarium.  :Grin: 





Hope the above will provide some ideas and option for people who are keen to DIY.

----------


## Casablanca

Beautiful!  :Kiss: 

Is it strong enough to support the MH without toppling?

cheers,

----------


## bossteck

Looks very neat. Mind taking some close-up shots of the joints?

----------


## vratenza

> Is it strong enough to support the MH without toppling?


I do hope so... :Grin:  but the alu bars are very strong with a solid core (different from the alu trunking that most DIY racks uses) and thus weight down the whole structure giving it some resistance to wind/gust..the internal brackets (L-joints) are cast iron..so pretty sturdy as well... the only problem I may have is the narrow base relative to the tall height...a quick hand pushing and pulling test shows that it's pretty steady as well :Smile:

----------


## vratenza

> Looks very neat. Mind taking some close-up shots of the joints?


Yeah, will do that tonight.

----------


## Ian Lim

Hi Vratenza,

Please PM to me the total price you paid for it. Thanks.

----------


## Shadow

cool DIY, how much does the 5 meters aluminum cost?

nice design, will follow soon  :Grin:

----------


## vratenza

5 metres of the size I got was about $40+. The brackets and nick nacks area about $15+. For my setup, I used up only 3 metres or so...balance of 2 metres in my storeroom in case I decide to modify the design :Grin: 

Oh, the good thing about this is that since it is not riverted, you can alter your design anytime you want.

----------


## vratenza

as promised~

The joint:


The cross-section to illustrate my point about the structural strength of the bar compare to a simple hollow alu trunking:

----------


## BFG

I believe this aluminium bar can withstand a 3ft tank or even larger. It can be made into a cabinet too.

----------


## hk75

bro,

can show photos of the parts to secure the ligth set.

thanks

----------


## bossteck

Thanks for the close up shots and the contacts. Cool! 

And once again.. it is so neat looking, with the grooves, you can hide your MH power cable nicely too. 

I might consider getting that next time I decide to use my MH lights as well... right now, the lights are just sitting in my bomb shelter. Very tempting.

----------


## BFG

What are you waiting for Eric, go for it! Here's a website where I've learnt what can be done with that aluminium erector set.

http://www.8020.net/


Hope this helps!
 :Smile:

----------


## vratenza

> What are you waiting for Eric, go for it! Here's a website where I've learnt what can be done with that aluminium erector set.
> 
> http://www.8020.net/
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!


wow..good info and source of ideas!
The system is versatile and it seem like the possibilities are limited only to your imagination :Wink:  Almost like a grown-up version of Lego.
Will definitely considering building a few more structures to solve my structural/storage needs :Grin:

----------


## bossteck

Thanks for the link Rohaizal! 
Will look at it to get more ideas.

----------


## illumnae

this is very interesting. I wonder if it's suitable for a nano set up to hang DIY PL lights above. Given that most nano setups are braceless and coverless, i've always found it a waste that the available lightsets have to be clipped on or sit on the glass. The only options otherwise are the ADA lights or the recently released CADE lights. I've had to use slightly more expensive but more beautiful looking lightsets (Arcadia Pod) in order to have a nice looking nano in office. But I still find it less than ideal. With such a setup, wouldn't it bring the beauty of nano braceless setups up a notch?

----------


## vratenza

Did a little modification on the existing structure (I love the modularity and customisability of this system). Modified it such that I liberated the view from being blocked by the 2 vertical upright supports :Grin:  :

----------


## vratenza

someone asked for the close up of the hanging attachments?

----------


## hk75

thanks bro

----------


## bossteck

I think your first design is structurally safer than the second one.

----------


## vratenza

> I think your first design is structurally safer than the second one.


I understand your concern. But for this second design, I have doubled the reinforcement joints...ie. previously I was using only 1 L-bracket for each joint. Now I have doubled the it for each joint (ie doubled my joints cost):






As mentioned, I try to stabilize the whole structure by shifting the center of gravity to the middle of the structure.

----------


## tcy81

do post a photo of your light hanging on the rack....
Very tempted to try to do this rack for my new setup  :Smile:

----------


## vratenza

Sure! I'm just waiting for my 70W MH bulbs to arrive and my pendant set order to come in. Probably next week  :Smile:

----------


## Simon

I understand you are setting up a vivarium, with the given height of the MH, wouldn't there be excessive heat? are you intending to cool the tank in any way?

----------


## vratenza

The location of the tank against the window which have good air flow will reduce the heat somewhat. 

I am adding a hang-on fan to circulate the air within (mainly for air circulation to reduce fungus/algae but it should help with cooling).

I am using an uncommon 70W MH, partly to limit the light intensity for this tank as well as halfing the heat produced compared to the typical 150W MH.

I am also intending this to be a tropical jungle tank with plants like lowland pitcher, sundews, fern that can take the relative high humidity and heat.

All in all, I think it should be fine :Grin:

----------


## Simon

Not all sundew can handle high heat that well, humidity should be a problem. Enclosing the tank with MH in a non air-conditioned room might create the greenhouse effect.

From your GCS thread on the ID of your Drosera, both plants are from cameroon highlands and they do prefer cooler temperature.

I'm interested in the result of your vivarium.

----------


## vratenza

> Not all sundew can handle high heat that well, humidity should be a problem. Enclosing the tank with MH in a non air-conditioned room might create the greenhouse effect.
> 
> From your GCS thread on the ID of your Drosera, both plants are from cameroon highlands and they do prefer cooler temperature.
> 
> I'm interested in the result of your vivarium.



Thanks for the advice :Smile:  
those Droseras I bought are trial plants to get the hang of these plants and to try it with the new paludarium, I will be expecting to have some trial and error along the way to fine tune the condition of the tank as well as the inhabitants.
Good thing about the exo terra tanks are that they have ventilation vents and steel mesh top. I can adjust the humidity by covering all or part of the stell mesh top with a customised acrylic piece.

----------


## knight

> 5 metres of the size I got was about $40+. The brackets and nick nacks area about $15+. For my setup, I used up only 3 metres or so...balance of 2 metres in my storeroom in case I decide to modify the design
> 
> Oh, the good thing about this is that since it is not riverted, you can alter your design anytime you want.


Very affortable, thanks bro for sharing.

Actually planning to buy a rack of hand for my tank. Now found something like this, can scrape the idea of traditional rack liao.  :Blah: 

Few thing to check with you bro, 

What is the safe working load for the bar?
Do they sell anything that can place on top of the bar so that I can place a tank on top of it?

Thanks again, Bro. Your the best.  :Jump for joy:

----------


## vratenza

> Very affortable, thanks bro for sharing.
> 
> Actually planning to buy a rack of hand for my tank. Now found something like this, can scrape the idea of traditional rack liao. 
> 
> Few thing to check with you bro, 
> 
> What is the safe working load for the bar?
> Do they sell anything that can place on top of the bar so that I can place a tank on top of it?
> 
> Thanks again, Bro. Your the best.



They come in various diameter sizes for different application and load bearing strengths. The joints are specific for the each sizes. You are prob better off popping down to the shop when they are less busy to look at the various accessories they have and to ask them more technical questions :Smile:  

I just discovered they even have hinge attachment...now I am thinking of building a hinged cover for my 2 feet tank to convert it to a paludarium :Wink:

----------


## knight

> They come in various diameter sizes for different application and load bearing strengths. The joints are specific for the each sizes. You are prob better off popping down to the shop when they are less busy to look at the various accessories they have and to ask them more technical questions 
> 
> I just discovered they even have hinge attachment...now I am thinking of building a hinged cover for my 2 feet tank to convert it to a paludarium


Ha... Ha... Ha...
Been there yesterday, you are sure right man. Eyes drop out when I saw what the material can do. Also found that they work 5 days.

Now planning to have two thing done up: - 
1 for long time searching 1.5 feet cabinate or rack?
1 for Audio Equipment.

By the way what's a paludarium?

Cheers

----------


## vratenza

> Ha... Ha... Ha...
> Been there yesterday, you are sure right man. Eyes drop out when I saw what the material can do. Also found that they work 5 days.
> 
> Now planning to have two thing done up: - 
> 1 for long time searching 1.5 feet cabinate or rack?
> 1 for Audio Equipment.
> 
> By the way what's a paludarium?
> 
> Cheers


Good for you! Hope you have fun customising! It's recommended you maximise your 5m length by preplanning the various section lengths you will need (they cut to length for you)

this is a sample paludarium (not mine)....essentially a half land half water setup.

----------


## knight

> Good for you! Hope you have fun customising! It's recommended you maximise your 5m length by preplanning the various section lengths you will need (they cut to length for you)
> 
> this is a sample paludarium (not mine)....essentially a half land half water setup.


Swee...
Bro, kindly keep update on your setup.

Cheers

----------


## Ian Lim

> Ha... Ha... Ha...
> Been there yesterday, you are sure right man. Eyes drop out when I saw what the material can do. Also found that they work 5 days.
> 
> Now planning to have two thing done up: - 
> 1 for long time searching 1.5 feet cabinate or rack?
> 1 for Audio Equipment.
> 
> By the way what's a paludarium?
> 
> Cheers


Any idea what is the max. load it can take? 2 units of 4x2x2 tanks possible?

----------


## BFG

2 units of 4x2x2 ?!! That's asking alot. But maybe you need to use the double aluminium bar set, not the single one you see. But that might be such a big risk to setup due to the weight involved. Check the catalogue I posted earlier.

----------


## Ian Lim

> 2 units of 4x2x2 ?!! That's asking alot. But maybe you need to use the double aluminium bar set, not the single one you see. But that might be such a big risk to setup due to the weight involved. Check the catalogue I posted earlier.


Hi BFG, Is this the link - http://www.8020.net ? I got only a blank page. Please repost the url to the catalogue. Thanks.

----------


## knight

> Any idea what is the max. load it can take? 2 units of 4x2x2 tanks possible?


Good day Bro, 
Please pardon me, was told that the 1" profile can take 100+ Kg. 

Hm... about your enquiries you may like to contact the supplier for further details.

Me not professional in this, worried that I give you the wrong details.

Cheers

----------


## Ian Lim

Hi desiderata,

Thank you for the info. Will check with them on the max load.

----------


## BFG

> Hi BFG, Is this the link - http://www.8020.net ? I got only a blank page. Please repost the url to the catalogue. Thanks.


Ian Lim, I click on the link you provided and it still works. Something might be wrong on your end.
 :Smile:

----------


## Ian Lim

> Ian Lim, I click on the link you provided and it still works. Something might be wrong on your end.


Hi BFG,

Thanks, I can only get into the site using the pc in my office, my laptop must be playing tricks due to some firewall settings.

----------


## knight

> Hi BFG,
> 
> Thanks, I can only get into the site using the pc in my office, my laptop must be playing tricks due to some firewall settings.


Strange I gotten in without much difficulty.

Anyway thanks bro for the page, very rewarding. Now I know what type of profile I am looking for..

Thanks again.

----------


## knight

> Good for you! Hope you have fun customising! It's recommended you maximise your 5m length by preplanning the various section lengths you will need (they cut to length for you)
> 
> this is a sample paludarium (not mine)....essentially a half land half water setup.


Good day Bro, 
Just checking if it is difficult in building 1? Does it required a lot attention & care?

Thanks

----------


## Mildnomsed

Just my humble opinion, I don't think this aluminium bar can be made into a cabinet to withstand a 3Ft tank because let us not forget that aluminium is a very soft metal. Alot softer than steel. I think its very tough as a MH stand, but definately not tough enough for a tank. What you guys think? But no doubt, very nice DIY indeed! =)

----------


## vratenza

> Good day Bro, 
> Just checking if it is difficult in building 1? Does it required a lot attention & care?
> 
> Thanks


I think you are mistaken..this picture is not my work...just borrow from the internet.....

here is my own 80% completed paludarium:

----------


## BFG

http://www.8020.net/Application-58.htm

I believe a different style of setting up the rack is needed for a 3ft tank.

----------


## Mildnomsed

wow.. its a nice setup! But is that the aluminium bar? Looks different.

----------


## nickLee

Just wondering if any of you think this aluminium bar can support either a 2ft or a 1ft tank if made into a cabinet/stand, also what are the materials that they use on the link that BFG furnished to "create" the cabinet? Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## vratenza

Some shots with the MH pendant hung up..... :Grin: 

Front view


Quarter view


MH pendant = 70W 8000K


Temporary hanging plastic coated wires until I finalize my light height.


Current tank occupant...running in...some converting from immersed to emmersed :Smile:

----------


## Mildnomsed

Woa.. nice!!! MH is really penetrating!

----------


## vratenza

> Woa.. nice!!! MH is really penetrating!


Even when hung from such height, I can see the ripple effect from the dripping water into the pool :Grin: 

no regrets on going MH and the heat is not that much different from T5HO of equivalent wattage but the penetrative power is  :Well done: ..... :Grin:

----------


## Mildnomsed

:Smile:  ya.. I can see that too. Congrates on your purchase! Haha

----------


## davwong

Hi vratenza

Mind sharing the costs for the material of the rack use.

----------


## vratenza

> Hi vratenza
> 
> Mind sharing the costs for the material of the rack use.


http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...59&postcount=8
there you go  :Smile:

----------


## newtank

Vratenza,

thanks for the information, has been thinking about using such a rack to hang my T5lights to give the top of my tank a less cluttered look, but has always put off the idea due to the cost to make such a rack, what you have done is definitely nice and cost effective.

----------


## illumnae

> Just wondering if any of you think this aluminium bar can support either a 2ft or a 1ft tank if made into a cabinet/stand, also what are the materials that they use on the link that BFG furnished to "create" the cabinet? Thanks


Reviving an old thread. I'm curious about this too. I'm thinking of using this to make a tank stand cum light holder for my upcoming CADE 350 project. Weight of the tank won't exceed 50kg. Basically, my desk is too low for me to view the tank from front, so I'm thinking of making a stand to raise the tank 2 inches or so above the desk, with bars up similar to vratenza's that my arcadia pods can clip on to so that I can have the rimless look.

Anyone can help?  :Smile:

----------


## kodzzz

nice setup bro

----------

